# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Real or Fake Paki SUS 250

## Hawk21

this is the sus i recieved. i have gotten paki sus before and it looked the same as far as the amp is considered but the consistency of the sus is different last time it was clear and this time the sus is cloudy. just let me know what you think please thanks.

----------


## juicy_brucy

fake 100%

----------


## juicy_brucy

I can tell by the silk screen expiry date. These came from I.P. china....
fake.

----------


## wuboy25

Yep, those are fake bro... just like JB said... they come from china. They are easy to recognize because of their long necks and blue printings... Sorry bro...

----------


## ajfina

why is the oil kinda white? OH GOD
at least they should try to put plain oil on it, no white stuff  :LOL:  
sorry bro

----------


## Grizzly420

mine didnt look like that the exp date was black. that blue will probely rub off and the color looks very white

----------


## SnaX

As for his camera.. he could be further away and he could get sharper images of whatever he takes photos of... His camera is good :P

----------


## juicy_brucy

don't shoot them. The fakes have "expired".... and are dangerous.
Get your money back, if you can...

----------


## Seajackal

Welcome aboard bro! I gotta agree with the guys and wanna say sorry for your loss
as Juicy_Brucy said try to get your money back, don't take the chance with
replacements you can get fakes once again.

----------


## MichaelCC

I have to agree with all guys above. Even your picture quality is not so good, it's easy to see your sustanons are not OK. I don't know about changing design of amps, but I've never seen blue printing on Karachi's amps (Originaly it's black text). That's why I think it's fake. 
BTW - welcome aboard bro, and read carefully SJ's last report. He is right about replacements.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Fake 100%

----------


## Fozaldo

Oh god not these again!
Sorry for your loss bro  :Frown:

----------


## powerbodybuilder

I was waiting to see more of these fakes around.

----------


## Grizzly420

Just thought these might help

----------


## juicy_brucy

> Just thought these might help


 Yep, the boys at BOS sure are good...

----------


## msu16366

They are fake as I got scammed with them also. However it was proven they are Knock off amps with the same active ingredients as sustanon . I know of a few that have taken them and would take them agian. So they are not original, but they do contain sustanon and are sterile.

----------

